
Ask HN: Why aren't mobile phone cameras in the middle? - redwards510
Every time I try to take a picture with my phone (Nexus 6), my left hand winds up covering the camera lens, or at least getting close enough to it to interfere. I have to hold the phone awkwardly to shoot the picture. If the camera lens were in the middle of the body, I could comfortably place both hands on the sides and use my thumbs to operate it.
======
overcast
Battery.

~~~
akysoong
Especially in 6-inch phones like in this case, the cameras could definately be
closer to te center than in smaller phones, even with a respectable battery
inside. Either by placing the battery on a side a la iphone 6(s) or making it
more squarish. The 5.5-inch OnePlus Two managed to place the camera quite
nice, and the 3300 mAh battery sits relaxed away from any edge of the
chassis...

